# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dy poezi te Nolit dhe diskutime

## Ani

Fan S. Noli

Syrgjyn-vdekur
(Elegji per Luigj Gurakuqin)

Neno moj, mbaj zi per vllane,
me tre plumba na i rane,
na e vran´ e na e shane,
na i thane tradhetor. 

Se te deshte dhe s´te deshnin,
se te qante kur te qeshnin,
se te veshte kur te zhveshnin,
Neno moj, te ra deshmor. 

Neno moj, vajto, merr malin,
larot ta permbysen dajlin,
qe me Ismail Qemalin,
ngriti flamurin trimeror. 

Neno moj, ma qaj ne Vlore,
ku te dha liri, kurore,
shpirt i bardhe si debore,
ti s´i dhe as varr per hor. 

Neno moj, c´eshte perpjekur,
gojemjalte e zemerhekur,
syrgjyn-gjalle e syrgjyn-vdekur,
ky Vigan Liberator. 


dhe nje tjeter prej Nolit qe eshte e ngjashme me poezine "O Moj Shqypni" te Pashko Vases...

Anes Lumenjve 

"Arratisur, syrgjinosur,
Rraskapitur dhe katosur,
Po vajtonj pa funt pa shprese,
Anes Elbes, anes Spre-se.

Ku e lam' e ku na mbeti 
Vaj vatani e mjer mileti,
Anes detit i palare,
Anes drites i papare,
Prane sofres i pangrene,
Prane dijes i panxene,
Lakuriq dhe i dregosur
Trup e shpirt i sakatosur!..."


nuk me kujtohet, cili film shqiptar eshte ai ku Timo Flloko (me duket) eshte mesuesi qe reciton kete vjershen e dyte te Nolit ne klase? (Lulekuqet Mbi Mure??) Ajo pjese me kujton versionin Amerikan "The Dead Poets Society" ku Robin Williams reciton Whitmanin ne klase. 


Kush di Anglisht, po te keni kohe e deshire, gjeni dy volumet e Robert Elsie "History of Albanian Literature" qe eshte botuar ne 1995 nga Columbia University Press, NY. Eshte nje lloj antologjie teper e vogel ne fakt, me shume pak permbledhje nga cdo shkrimtar i perfshire aty po te pakten eshte dicka nga letersia shqiptare ne anglisht (tip enciklopedie me shume se antologjie ne fakt). Eshte e bazuar ne dy vellimet me te njejtin titull ne shqip, Historia e Letersise Shqiptare botuar ne Tirane me 1983. Elsie e ka zgjeruar dhe rishkruar disi. Ai eshte gjerman dhe flet shqip shume mire. Nuk e di ne i ka bere ai vete perkthimet ne anglisht te poezive...me duket se po...por disa prej tyre nuk jane pershtatur dhe aq mire. Megjithate i jap kredit se ka bere pune te zellshme shumevjetore etj, etj. U bera kurjoze kur pashe sa shume prifterinj shqiptare ishin dhe shkrimtare. Njeri prej tyre bile, Ndre Zadeja prift katolik-dramaturg, eshte torturuar dhe detyruar te hape varrin e vet para se ta ekzekutonin me pushkatim ne kopshtin e kishes. Duke shfletuar poezine e permbledhur ne kto dy vellime, vura re dhe sa shume eshte shkruar nga poete qe jetojne ne dhe te huaj dhe, si ta them une pa fyer njeri e pa ngrene gishtat me dhembe, i bien fyellit ne nje vrime, malli-malli-malli! I dogji, i perveloi! Nuk e di pse kjo gje me gervishti pakez mua pasi une vete kam shkruar per Shqiperine. Ndoshta ngaqe me duket se Shqiperia eshte i vetmi vend qe ka kaq shume poete qe i thurin vargje vendlindjes se tyre prejnga mergimit. Plus pastaj kemi poetet Kosovare, Arvanitas, Arbereshe etj, etj, dhe kenget e kurbetit plot... ku po dal une tani? Ah po. Pse na ra kshu bre? Dhe cfare te bej une si shkrimtare e re qe jam qe ti mbaj mendte e mia larg prej temes se mallit? se aty po me vertiten kohet e fundit.

I rashe dhe une rrotull e rrotull anes lumenjve me duket. 
Tung te gjitheve dhe shume te fala,
Ani

----------


## Brari

..qe ti shmangesh temes se mallit dhe qe ka te drejte Arbushja qe tallet nga nji here duhet te marresh rrugen per janine..
dmth.... per tirane ose te biesh ne dashuri.

Pra bjer ne dashuri me mire..
po..me ke te bie mo ... do thuash ti..
sdi cte them as une..

 Pyet  Lulken se ajo ra njeher me duket...lol.

----------


## Ani

s'e din ti qe eshte gabim folja kur thua "bjer ne dashuri"? folja duhet me qene "ngrihu" se njerezit ngrihen ne dashuri jo bien, ngrihen aq shume e aq mire sa fluturojne me presh n'tajare. hahah. po nejse, une rashe me ty po ti u shndrrove ne pluhur e na tymose. :P u martofsh dhe ti. mire t'gjetsha ne tirane noihere,

Ani

----------


## Bel ami

Ka lindur ne Kanada dhe jeton ne Gjermani,diku ne nje fshat malor.Eshte nje nga studiuesit me te mire te Letersise Shqipe dhe nder te paktet qe e ka percjelle kete Letersi jashte kufinjve te Shqiperise.Ka kryer dhjetra studime reth Historise se Letersise si dhe analiza mjaft me vlere.
Historia e Letersise qe ai ka hartuar ka qenje nje nga literaturat e mija baze ne kohen kur isha student,dhe mjaft e sakte ne renditjen kronologjike me nje perfshirje te gjere.
Ka perkthyer ne menyre fantastike Migjenin dhe Lasgushin,Kadarene,Camajn etj,ndersa pak muaj me pare gjate nje korespodence qe pata me te,mesova se po nxjer ne shtyp nje tjeter vellim me perkthime ne gjuhen Angleze.

----------


## Brari

Bel-ami u gezova qe ke korespondenc me Studiusin R.E.
Nuk do besh gabim nese e lidh Robert Elsen me Forumin.

Une  mendoj se disa nga krijusit ketu jane shume te talentuar dhe Robert Else do habitej me siguri..
Poezite e Dikeas, Anit, Henezes, Lulkes etj jane fantastike dhe meritojn te publikohen.


Mylinda ku humbi??? Asnji sdi te thote dicka per ate.
Ndoshta eshte bere mami ajo. Kush ka lidhje me ate ti bej nji ze.

Ani,  ku je ti Poete e viteve  2000. Moderne je.
 Albioni ta kish qendisur nje poezi. Je nga te paktat qe te thuren vjersha pa e marre akoma cmimin Nobel...lol.


Ju pershendes me Dove l'amore te  Cher, te gjitheve qe  nga Alaska e Lulkes e deri  te Arbushja ne derdhje te Danubit.

----------


## ALBA

Fryn moj Ere

-Ngaj po na vjen, moj erë e rreptë? 
Pse vërshëllen me aq mallëngjim? 
-Vij drejt nga malet e Shqipërisë, 
për të përhapur zi e vajtim. 
Fryn, moj erë, moj erë e shkretë fryn, 
drejt më zëmër, më zëmër time hyn. 


-Nga ata male, moj erë trime, 
ç'lajme të reja po na ke siell? 
Pse je e vrerët dhe e helmuar? 
qiellë me zi përse na e mbiell? 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Pse e ke synë të trubulluar 
e rent kaluar mi t'zeza re? 
Pse të pikojnë lottë të zeza, 
lottë të zeza posi rrëke? 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 

Syri m'u err nga ato që pashë 
Ah! nukë mbahem, nuk duroj dot. 
Pashë një gjëmë, gjëm të tmeruar, 
rent ta haroj, po rentkam më kot. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Atje tek losnja në fush' të Korçës, 
duke u hedhur lis më lis, 
një qivur pashë me nj'çup' të virgjër, 
ma vrau shpirtin ay filis. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Tokat pushonin, prift nukë dukej, 
e pakënduar na u varros; 
mihnë dëborën, i bënë varrë, 
shpirt nuk më mbeti, forca m'u sos. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Atje mi varrë qante një grua, 
një grua qyqe me mallëngjim; 
burrën të qante më par'a çupën, 
për kë të bënte më par'vajtim? 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Renda e ika e fluturova, 
po dhëmbjen time ku do ta fsheh? 
Çava oqeane, dete dhe male, 
po vajtoj edhe sikundër sheh. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


-Moj er'e rreptë, erë malsore, 
shpirti m'u ndes, zëmra më shkriu; 
sytë m'u errë si ty dhe mua, 
mëndja në kokë më bubullin. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


Qëndro të lutem, të kam për t'dhënë 
dhe un'i varfri një porosi: 
një re të madhe dërgo të zbresë 
e ta ngarkojmë me lott'e mi. 
Fryn, moj erë, etj. 


E kur të kthehesh nga Shqipëria, 
Atje në kopshtin, atje t'qëndrosh, 
dhe lott'e mia si vesë qjelli 
dalë nga dalë do t'i pikosh. 
Qaj, moj erë, moj er'e shkretë qaj, 
derthmi lottë atje mi varr'e saj. 
25 Janar 1907


Fan Noli

----------


## Bel ami

Poezia me e forte e Nolit per mua eshte "Moisiu ne mal".
Poezia "Fry moj ere" eshte nga poezite e para te Nolit

----------

